# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Kira Lao & Chikiss

## Serge_spb

Not very well known, but awesome in my opinion. A couple of songs make me really sick     
Долго до весны,
я устала ждать.
(эхее)Перья инея -
завязи зимы
на моем стекле
тают от тепла (холода)
и летят к тебе
за реку по лесу.

----------


## Serge_spb

Легко 
Но медленно 
Чуть-чуть небрежно 
По песку 
Все заснеженно 
И никого  
Пой, пой, пой, пой.  
Легко 
Но медленно 
Чуть-чуть небрежно 
Все равно мне не стать нежной 
Смирись и пой

----------


## Serge_spb

Зеленое небо в лимонных лучах.
Сиреневый дождик в бесцветных глазах.
Красивое платье впитало вино.
И так беззаботно, и так хорошо. 
Небо - синий потолок,
Солнца луч - твоя рука
Уже здесь - удар в висок,
Панорама поплыла. 
Растопило солнце льдину 
И размыло акварель 
-Белый цвет залило синим, 
Разбуянилась капель. 
За зелёною стеной,
Между небом и землей,
Под ногами - синий лес, 
Над землею - свод небес.
Радужное полотно 
-Ярко, ясно и тепло, 
Краски радуют глаза,
В кайф весенняя гроза.
Синий воздух дышит тайной,
Обостряются желания.
Мягко льется белый свет,
А тебя все нет и нет... 
Трава зеленеет и пахнет сирень.
Волшебное время, чарующий день.
И тень от ветвей закрывает лицо.
И так беззаботно, и так хорошо...

----------


## Serge_spb

Летят дирижабли (_бандероли_) и толстые письма,
Не спят полустанки и аэродромы.
А ветер срывает последние листья,
А службы вращают свои сидиромы (cd-rom`s).
Летят телеграммы и радиограммы,
Не спит пропаганда и жёлтая пресса.
Не спят хутора за большими снегами -
Там ножики точат чужие невесты. 
Летят бандероли (_переводы_) и толстые чеки,
А берег зависит от сводки погоды.
В холодной котельной усталые зэки (=prisoners)
Всю ночь на рушают законы природы.
Когда у калитки ранней весною
Пороша кружит, заметая твой след,
На чёрном дворе у холодного стойла 
Собаки терзают коровий послед (afterbirth) 
А где-то пробив папиросой пургу
Геолог Серёга уходит в тайгу.
С утра не дождавшись прогноза погоды
Геолог Серёга домой не стремится.
Он здесь нарушает законы природы
В противоестественной связи с волчицей.

----------

